# Algae Removal



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have any bleach or exel or H202. What other househould chemicals can be used. ex. shock(calcium chlorine something or other), regular granular chlorine, oxy clean... I cant get my hands on some bleach today so I just wondered if there where any other chemicals I could use, and in what doses.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I know there are grocery stores in Long Beach - bleach is available in small bottles, cheaply. I suggest you get some. Putting chemicals in the tank as experiments isn't good, nor is dunking plants in chemicals you aren't familiar with.

edit: I just remembered: Swimming pool chlorine is actually bleach. So, granular or liquid pool chlorine would work fine - but be sure to dilute it at 1 part chlorine to at least 20 parts water. (To be safe I would use 40 parts water with pool chlorine)


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah I know but my parents are busy getting ready for a party. I didn't put it in my tank. I just sprinkled an tiny bit of the shock into about a gallon of water. I mean maybe 20 little grains. I used plants I wouldnt mind losing and I put them in a 1600x dechlorinator. I then transfered them to another bucket and smelled it and didnt smell any chlorine. I know the bleach works because I have done it before. I guess I also just wanted to see what the chlorine would do. 

THe chlorine I used is recommended at 1lb for every 15000 gallons to superchlorinate.(if I read it right.) So this is some strong stuff. Worse case I killed some plants. It was just some glosso and ranunculus inundatus.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I just read your edit. Bleach is chlorine but there are many ways to bond chlorine. I used a particularly potent one instead of the regular granular chlorine. I dont think the 20-1 ratio works because bleach isnt pure chlorine and this is pretty darn close to. I will go read the main ingredient.

Shock-
Calcium Hypochlorite- 73%
other-27%
avialable chlorine-70%

Regular
really long name ends with dihydrate or something-99%
other-1%
available-55%


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think you are on the right track. "Chlorine" generally is really hypochlorate, the same as your pool shock stuff. And, you are using dechlorinater to get rid of the excess as you should.


----------

